# Looking at new SUV - Crate size needed?



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

So since we are adding a second Golden soon (YIPPEE) I'm trying to figure out how I will transport the two of them to training and shows. We need a new vehicle so I'm trying to think ahead but I'm running into space questions. Too many vehicles can't fit two normal crates without folding down every seat. So that lead me to a question.....

Do you normally have the same size crate for the vehicle that you would use at home or at a show? Several trainers I know have smaller crate sizes in their vehicles than I know they use normally. If you use a 36" crate normally what would you use in your vehicle?

After looking at vehicles all day I am now officially confused and brain dead. I truly hate car shopping.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We have the Midwest side by side SUV crates. They fit in our Toyota Highlander and we don't have to fold down the middle row of seats, just the back (3rd row). They are skinny crates and do the job! 

http://midwesthomesforpets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=1&subcat=1&submenu=0&catid=11
Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been researching this, too. There are so many options! I've read about crates that are a bit narrower than usual to fit into cars but haven't researched them yet. I've been looking at different SUVs too. I'd love to find a mid range one that would hold both Goldens in the cargo area. My dream is have a clean interior again, and be able to have people ride in my back seat. I hope you'll post what information you find. I was very interested in the Ford Escape but to get two crates in, I'd have to fold down the back seat.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

This summer I moved this crate.
Ruff Tough Kennels-Dog Crates, Dog Kennels and Dog Carriers
A friend does fit two large ones side by side in the back of her Subaru Forester. I also tested it out and two large ones will fit in the back of my Accura MDX.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I went with a minivan so I could get more space for less money. I did remove all the seats except the front two, but I fit in three regular 36" crates plus a Lhasa Apso crate, and still had room to fit plenty of gear. I can't imagine using anything less than 36" for a golden.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the Ruff Tough crates as well as one of my biggest fears is a wire crate will rattle. UGH That would drive me crazy.

I drove a Acura today and it was very nice and the back was larger than some. The problem with so many of them is the slanted back doors take away space. 

The Buick Enclave and Chevy Traverse have really nice cargo areas (although the Buick has some protruding things that would get in the way and one of the seatbelts was really in the way. Why do they have nice sized cargo areas then put weird things in the way that eat up the space? Geez!

Both of the above are ok but not exactly what I was looking for so the search goes on. I (like someone else that posted) want my dream car to hold two crates behind the second row of seats so that I could use the back seat for something other than a dog or dog supplies!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Beanie said:


> I like the Ruff Tough crates as well as one of my biggest fears is a wire crate will rattle. UGH That would drive me crazy.
> 
> I drove a Acura today and it was very nice and the back was larger than some. The problem with so many of them is the slanted back doors take away space.
> !


I found a used "05" MDX this summer that is not as slant in the back. I was replacing my 1992 Trooper so it was like getting a new car. 

One of the reasons I decided on the Ruff Tuff crate was I thought she would be better protected than in my wire crate if we were rear ended.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I went with a minivan so I could get more space for less money. I did remove all the seats except the front two, but I fit in three regular 36" crates plus a Lhasa Apso crate, and still had room to fit plenty of gear. I can't imagine using anything less than 36" for a golden.


I did the same thing! Although after the baby, I put one of the middle seats up and when my 15 year old goes, I'll put up the other one. With the van I can have two "regular" 36 inch crates in the back. I can't imagine using anything less than a 36 inch crate! A narrow one would be fine, but the next standard size down from that is *really* small. My younger dog (only 46 pounds and 21 inches) probably could fit but wouldn't be anywhere near comfortable.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My boss just got a 2013 Honda Pilot and he keeps two X-Large crates in the back with the second row of seats STILL UP... It's nice and roomy. A bit expensive, but worth it to keep that extra row of seats. I have to fold the seats in mine and I do love it, but I sometimes wish I could have crates AND guests


----------

